# Fur Buyers



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm looking at running a short line this year to teach my son basic trapping... Only major problem I see is moving the pelts! 

Does anyone know of any fur buyers in western NC that buy green (unfleshed) pelts? Mostly will be **** and yote if it matters, with my job I don't have the time or desire to flesh out and process the pelts for auction. I would love to find a buyer that will buy frozen pelts at a reasonable discount like i had when i was younger...

Best wishes,
Ryan


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck finding a country fur buyer,I think they're gone for the most part.That's the main reason I quit trapping,no place to sell the fur without either sending it off somewhere or selling it thru the trapper's association fur sales.I hope it's different where you are..


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I thought pehaps Groenewold might be out that far but only go into Kentucky. For those in the Midwest, visit www.gfwco.com for routes and schedules.

For NC, looks like only Barbour Fur Co. in Springfield, NC. No web site. For list of most fur buyers in the US by state, www.fntpost.com/index.php?page=92

Martin


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

oth47 said:


> Good luck finding a country fur buyer,I think they're gone for the most part.


Dang if that doesn't sum things up in a nut shell... When I was actively trapping years ago I'd pack my furs off to an older gentleman that was a friend of my fathers (who was prob not much older than I am now lol) whenever i couldn't fit anymore furs on the bottom shelf of the backporch freezer that i was allowed to use. From memory he gave me about 50% of what fur-fish-game was calling for at the sales for the frozen pelts... Guess them were the good ol days. ;-)

Thanks for the input guys! 

Best wishes,
Ryan


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Part of the problem with buying frozen pelts, is not knowing what you're dealing for?

And part of the challenge of trapping, is proper fur handling, and it's one of the most important things, if you want to teach basics. 

If I knew someone knew what they had, and handled it right, maybe I would jump on a 50% deal. Otherwise, I would be hesitant to buy anything other than on the carcass.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

There is still a route in our neck of the woods that still buys fur, I don`t trap anymore so don`t keep up much, but have a friend that does. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

We used to have one other route buyer who bought for a Canadian company but otherwise Groenewold has had a regular route here since at least the early 1960s as I sold to them in 1964. There were a few local buyers but they were basically a middle man for a bigger buyer. Groenewold was always at least 10% higher than anyone else.

Martin


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

littlejoe said:


> it's one of the most important things, if you want to teach basics.


At the ripe old age of 11 I think he's better off learning to make a proper set at this point... Ya gotta catch 'em before ya can skin 'em! ;-) 




littlejoe said:


> Part of the problem with buying frozen pelts, is not knowing what you're dealing for?
> If I knew someone knew what they had, and handled it right, maybe I would jump on a 50% deal. Otherwise, I would be hesitant to buy anything other than on the carcass.


Understand totally where you are coming from here and higher rates come from built up trust over time. Also likely a big part of the reason for the lack of smaller buyers these days considering fur prices. 

Best wishes,
Ryan


----------

